# Paint inside fireplace for fireglass?



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

I would suggest getting a nice screen to cover the front. Then you won't need to do the hard work


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

If you're referring to glass doors, not much will show through. And whatever color you paint the inside will turn w/the ash and heat.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

richietile said:


> If you're referring to glass doors, not much will show through. And whatever color you paint the inside will turn w/the ash and heat.


I do believe there is fire-resistant paint though.


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't plan on getting any screen / door for the fireplace and the screen that is there now will be removed. There is a high heat paint that I seen used by other people.

Still confused on what to do though:001_unsure:


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

adrian2023 said:


> I don't plan on getting any screen / door for the fireplace and the screen that is there now will be removed. There is a high heat paint that I seen used by other people.
> 
> Still confused on what to do though:001_unsure:


What colors are in the other parts of the room?


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sdyess said:


> What colors are in the other parts of the room?


Gray walls, black couch, white tv stand with basic cream carpet. Attached is a picture.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

adrian2023 said:


> I don't plan on getting any screen / door for the fireplace and the screen that is there now will be removed. There is a high heat paint that I seen used by other people.
> 
> Still confused on what to do though:001_unsure:


You plan on using that FP without a screen or glass door.
We have a glass door on our FP. It keeps pieces of wood from popping out 
in the room. It also keeps the draft out when the FP is not in use.

Your FP is close to the furniture and rug. I would re-think the screen or
glass doors. Your glass doors or screen could be black, they don't have to be shiny
brass.


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

I think you got the right idea/plan and it will look good for sure. By the way, you have a beautiful fireplace and living room. Good job on decorating.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

When my house was brand new I painted the firebrick at the back with black high temp paint. I think it was a Rustoleum product. I don't like the stained look the light firebrick gets. It was a fairly quick project, maybe two coats of paint. Buy the pint container.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

What is the general trend towards painted fireplaces in you area (in case you decide to sell/move in the future). The choice is personal, but I like the idea of keeping the firebrick natural and adding black fire glass as a way to better match your decor.


----------



## kay2kay (Nov 13, 2015)

I love your fireplace!


----------



## giterrdone (Nov 30, 2015)

Sdyess hahah!


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

Just want to add this idea for your fireplace, you can check the photos here and make it as model/reference/inspiration: http://www.omegamantels.com/gallery.php.

I hope this will help you a lot!


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Find out what is the latest trend for painting fireplaces in your area. Doing so, it will be helpful whenever you decide to sell in the future. As far as the color choice is considered, it is personal. However, generally people love to keep their firebrick natural and therefore, add black fire glass. Hence you can paint the firebrick at the back with black high temp paint.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If it has been used I don't think you can ever get it cleaned up well enough for the paint to stick. What ever you put in there heat proof or not is going to collect ash, soot, dirt and will be affected by the heat. It's appearance will change and not evenly with use. Heatproof or heat resistant is not fireproof . Personably I can only think painting the inside of a fireplace that will be used is just asking for trouble. I would never use my fireplace without a screen or door. Way to much of a fire hazard for my comfort and well being.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

If you look at decorating magazines it's been a stylist trick for years to paint the light colored firebrick. When I built my house 20 years ago I painted the firebrick with black high heat paint, I think it was Rustoleum. I used a disposable chip brush and wore rubber gloves. Tape off the edges and use some newspaper where you don't want paint. IIRC it was more runny and messy than regular paint. The paint didn't smell bad upon use and it's still black back there. Once you assemble the materials it's a very quick project.


----------

